# ECA stack?



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

hi all im starting a ECA stack next week and just wanted to check a few things. i am going to be using chest-eze and im going to have one in the morning and one around 1pm is that ok? secondly do i need to use any extra caffeine with chest-eze? thirdly will 100mg of aspirin be ok? also im taking tetralysal for acne will it bo ok to do eca while using these?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Try 1 chest-eze a day first. See how it goes. For me 2 a day is no no couse i wouldn't sleep ...Add some coffee. 75 g of aspirin would be fine but i don't take it at all (don't see any need for this).Don't know about the last one.

Hope it helps.

Ninja


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need to take 100-200mg of Caffeine with the chest-eze, get it from a bulk supplier like MyProtein. No need for the aspirin in my opinion, certainly not 100mg anyway.

Also start out at one tab in the am and asses your tolerance - chest-eze is pharma eph, it's strong stuff!


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

ok will jus use the one to see how i get on. will pro plus be ok to use for extra caffeine


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes pro plus is ok


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Chest eze some pro plus and aspirin and your good to o mate


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

so start with one chest-eze, 100mg pro plus and 75mg of asprin all at one. cheers


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah go with that see how you feel! Start with 1 dose per day for first while And when you comfortable up it to 2 dose


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

when you say up it to 2 dose do you mean 2 doses of chesteze or 2 doses of it all mate?


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

As in one dose of all in morning and one dose of all in afternoonish mate


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

So if you do cardio in the morning and weight lifting in the evening? I would consume one dose in the morning 20 min before cardio on empty stomach, what about second dose? Would it give me anything If I would consume it in the afternoon?


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

ok cheers for your help mate. how long should i take it for aswell


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

I cant believe i never caught on th these earlier i got some yesterday and made the mistake of taking two a 6 befor the gym this afternoon :/

id say they are stronger than all the eph tabs i have tryed...


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

good stuff then?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

jayrs2k said:


> good stuff then?


yes they are


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

On my calculations, taking chesteze and PP costs 8£ per 8-9 days using it twice a day. Wouldn't it be even more cheaper to get eca stack product? Or there is no ECA stack selling brand left that could be trusted?


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

no eca products have ephadrine in them anymore. and chest -eze is medical grade ephadrine


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Should I use it only on days when I'm working out?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not gonna make a massive difference metabolism wise, maybe 3-5% increase at best. I find it's useful for the hunger blunting whilst dieting and stimulant effects pre-WO.


----------



## andys (Dec 21, 2011)

Just seen this thread, never used eca before but really wanna give it a try to enhance weight loss, my diet is in check etc i just want a little help, would one of the chest-eze be enough to help out fat loss?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

andys said:


> Just seen this thread, never used eca before but really wanna give it a try to enhance weight loss, my diet is in check etc i just want a little help, would one of the chest-eze be enough to help out fat loss?


it will help, but only in conjunction with a weight reducing diet. As Bayman says - depending on your sensitivity - will give you a 3-5% metabolic lift for the time it is active so will help you get a little more out of it. However dont take it with 4-6 hours of going to sleep, or you wont sleep! 

the ration needs to be:

1 chest eze

3 proplus

1 junior aspirin

more data here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------

